# My little Princess :)



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my, I am trying to catch up so much in getting pics out to folks where I got the items from :blink:. 

So here is Princess Ana

*Miss little Ana showing off her Princess Barrette*









*Ana's little Princess outfit, which I tried so hard to get a good pic of.*
























*Another wonderful blurry shot, way to go Mommy :thumbsup:*








Ana was in complete nose pose today.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Christine, I cannot take any more of these cute pictures! Ana looks beyond adorable with her tiara. Please just send your babies to me so I can kiss those sweet little noses ♥. I promise to return them to you....in 10-20 years .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ana is so very BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Christine, Ana is adorable:smootch::heart: how old is she?
LOVE her crown and dress, sooooo feminine, where did you get them?


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Ana is surely a Princess


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, Ana is such a beautiful little girl! I love all the princess gear-- it's so fitting! And that little nose pose is just precious!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, the DH is on the phone with paramedics right now. I am on a sweetness overload. Somebody give me some insulin.

Phew, okay.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, I just love that barrette-she looks gorgeous!:chili::chili: She looks adorable in her dress-and a perfect "I'm-a-princess-look-at-me" pose.:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's the perfect little model Christine. Adorable!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Ohmigosh... just more cuteness than I can stand! :wub::wub::wub:

She is just TOO adorable! And with her little nose-in-the-air pose, she is the perfect little princess! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh Christine, I cannot take any more of these cute pictures! Ana looks beyond adorable with her tiara. Please just send your babies to me so I can kiss those sweet little noses ♥. I promise to return them to you....in 10-20 years .


You are so sweet. Return them in 10-20 years :w00t: Hugs to you :wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> Ana is so very BEAUTIFUL!!!!


Hugs and love and thank you.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Christine, Ana is adorable:smootch::heart: how old is she?
> LOVE her crown and dress, sooooo feminine, where did you get them?


Thank you so much. Little Ana is 11 mos, going on um choke, cry, disbelief, 1 years old on March 14th. I got the beautiful dress and crown barrette at Yuppy Puppy Boutique - Very nice lady. I just checked their website, they must be on vacation, as the site says they will be back March 2012. Really nice people and great customer service. hugs to you.



LexiMom said:


> Ana is surely a Princess


Thank you . The little Princess part of her comes out the moment I dress her, other than that, she rips, runs and plays .



socalyte said:


> Oh goodness, Ana is such a beautiful little girl! I love all the princess gear-- it's so fitting! And that little nose pose is just precious!


 Thank you so much. That nose pose gets me all the time.



Sylie said:


> Oh my, the DH is on the phone with paramedics right now. I am on a sweetness overload. Somebody give me some insulin.
> 
> Phew, okay.


 Oh noooooooooooooooo are you okay :w00t:, you were kidding my dear Slyvia ......right :HistericalSmiley:. Thank you my dear one :wub:



aprilb said:


> Oh, I just love that barrette-she looks gorgeous!:chili::chili: She looks adorable in her dress-and a perfect "I'm-a-princess-look-at-me" pose.:wub:


 Thank you so much, I really appreciate it, I am sooooooooooooo glad her spay is behind her :aktion033:



Maglily said:


> She's the perfect little model Christine. Adorable!


 Thank you so much. Many hugs.



mamapajamas said:


> Ohmigosh... just more cuteness than I can stand! :wub::wub::wub:
> Awwwwwwwww that is so sweet. Thank you.
> 
> She is just TOO adorable! And with her little nose-in-the-air pose, she is the perfect little princess! :wub::wub::wub:


Huge hugs and thank you. Yes that little Ana nose pose. Maybe because it's kissed so much :wub:

I got something special for Leo and Mia for being so good during Ana's recuperation.

Thank you sweet ladies,
Hugs,
Christine


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

allheart said:


> I got something special for Leo and Mia for being so good during Ana's recuperation.
> 
> Thank you sweet ladies,
> Hugs,
> Christine


Well, that is as it should be! Being a good boy and girl when The Baby is needful of attention requires a lot of grown-up doggie maturity! :innocent: :wub:

So wha'd ya get 'em? B)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

mamapajamas said:


> Well, that is as it should be! Being a good boy and girl when The Baby is needful of attention requires a lot of grown-up doggie maturity! :innocent: :wub:
> 
> So wha'd ya get 'em? B)


Awwww they really were so good. Mia and Leo have been great since we got Ana. But especially after her stay, Leo stood right beside her and would not budge, almost like protecting her :wub:. Mia was so very careful with her. Mia would kiss little Ana, then go away. It was about the 2nd week Mia felt more comfortable knowing Ana was healed.

Soooooooooooooooo you shall see what I got them....stay tuned :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG Christine! I love Ana's sweet and innocent little face! She's such a precious princess and the tiara fits perfectly on her!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ana is the perfect little princess! She looks darling in her beautiful dress and tiara!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a perfect and pretty little princess!!! She is just totally adorable.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw love the nose pose. I might have to come over and "borrow " her!

Where did you get the dress? I love the feathers...


----------

